# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Знакомства Вайшнавов и их друзей. Виртуальный клуб знакомств- www.vivaha.club .

## Шьямасундар дас

Харе Кришна! На нашем сайте вы можете познакомиться для создания семьи с преданными вайшнавами и их друзьями, духовно развивающимися людьми co здоровыми взглядами на жизнь и морально-нравственными ценностями. Надеемся вы найдёте здесь достойных друзей, любовь, спутника жизни.
  Сайт условно-платный. Есть возможность знакомиться бесплатно.  *www.vivaha.club*

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Прабхуджи,
я читал вашу же тему в семейном разделе. Там вы написали, что знакомства девственников с девственницами. (Вместо "девственниками" чуть было не написал "действенниками" - прости меня, Господи, падшую душу  :sorry:   :rgunimagu: ) Так вот, позвольте поинтересоваться: это вы как определяете - по медицинскому освидетельствованию, или каким другим образом?

Я не собираюсь жениться пока - вы не подумайте чего плохого, пожалуйста  :go:   :acute:  Мне просто очень интересно стало, чисто по-человечески  :biggrin1:

----------


## Шьямасундар дас

> Прабхуджи,
> я читал вашу же тему в семейном разделе. Там вы написали, что знакомства девственников с девственницами...


 Да, совершенно верно, на сайте можно знакомиться и с целомудренными людьми, соблюдавшими и продолжающими соблюдать *все* четыре принципа.
В поиске, в графе "семейный статус", выберите "Девственник/Девственница". Надеюсь я ответил на ваш вопрос.

P.S. В разделе "Новости", не в "семейном разделе". Внимательное повторение Маха-мантры, существенно повышает общую внимательность, прабху.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Внимательное повторение Маха-мантры, существенно повышает общую внимательность, прабху.


О, спасибо вам большое! Невнимательность - мое больное место. Я день и ночь думаю о сексе намабхасе, он (она, оно) мне почти снится, но до полного достижения в этой области мне еще далеко. Но я стараюсь и не прекращаю попытки. Правда это уже оффтоп  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

Непонятно зачем на вайшнавском форуме рекламировать сторонние ресурсы не имеющие никакого отношения к вайшнавизму, выдавая их за таковые?

Посмотрела несколько анкет девушек. Что это за религия такая ЭЗОТЕРИКА ???

А возраст?  Девушка 30 лет познакомится с парнем от 14 до 75 

И всё в таком духе…

А высказывания пользователя:

- что значит "веды не рекомендуют" ?!????

- Я извиняюсь конечно - но в этой жизни вы собираетесь жить некими ведами, или всё таки своей головой ? )) 

А больше всего убило то что человек вам («как продавцу воздуха») задал конкретный вопрос, а вы ему про махамантру. После посещения вашего сайта надо 100 кругов прочитать, чтобы очиститься.

Ну нравится вам заниматься непонятно чем, зачем ещё других втягивать в это намекая на духовность? Пожалуйста не втягивайте других в это и не оскверняйте их ум.

Посещение обычного сайта знакомств, это целенаправленное действие.

Но вы подменяете понятия, выдавая сайт за вайшнавский. Это преступление.

----------

